# Supplements to encourage implantation?



## Jo1564

Can anybody recommend supplements to take to encourage implantation? I am starting clomid next week.

Thanks x


----------



## Cay23

Hi, Clomid can thin your lining so it's good to take something to help counteract that - my acupuncturist says Omega 3 is good for that. Clomid can also dry up your CM, so might be worth getting hold of a lubricant such as Preseed or Zestica. As far as supplements are concerned I take:

1 x 1000mg Evening Primrose Oil.          - take from Day 1 to Ov/ET. Increases amount, quality & effectiveness of CM. Anti-inflammatory - 
                                                              reduces narrowing blood vessels and promotes blood flow
3 x 1000mg Omega3 Fish Oils.                - improves egg quality. Can help reduce risk of miscarriage. Lowers incidence of NK cells. 
                                                              
3 x 100mg (300mg) Co Enzyme Q10.      - promotes blood flow to ovaries. Improves the quality of eggs. Improves the division of chromosomes 
                                                              during fertilisation. Enriches the womb lining by helping blood flow to the womb.
3 x 500mg (1500mg) Royal Jelly.            - helps produce fantastic eggs!
2 x 10ug/400iu (20ug/800iu) Vitamin D.  - helps womb lining/implantation.
2 x 500mg Bee Propolis.                          - gets rid of harmful (to embryo) germs. Helps eggs to withstand incubation.
1 x 500mg L-Arginine.                            - good for follicular blood flow, ovulation, healthy uterus. Helps implantation.
500mg Vitamin E.                                    - good for blood flow to the endometrium.

Good luck with your cycle xx


----------

